
EFF Celebrates Obama’s Decision: Chelsea Manning to Be Released This Year - bahjoite
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/01/eff-celebrates-obamas-decision-chelsea-manning-be-released-year
======
subv3rs1on
This is great as long as we don't all forget the other things he has done,
increase surveillance powers and the fact that we still have Snowden out of
the country since there is no way he will get a fair public trial under our
current (and I expect next) government.

